# is this a good deal? (4wheeler)



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

thinking of picking up a 99 Honda foreman 400 with around 900 hours and around 3500 miles, it doesn't have a snorkel and it never has. appears to be in good shape and the owner says it has only been a lease 4 wheeler.
he is asking 1800 and it's actually here in the classifieds on 2cool. just thought I would get y'all opinion on it.
Stephen


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

marshhunter said:


> thinking of picking up a 99 Honda foreman 400 with around 900 hours and around 3500 miles, it doesn't have a snorkel and it never has. appears to be in good shape and the owner says it has only been a lease 4 wheeler.
> he is asking 1800 and it's actually here in the classifieds on 2cool. just thought I would get y'all opinion on it.
> Stephen
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


I looked at that one as well. For what you are gonna do it would probably be ok. Wanna make sure it runs smoke free and has never been submerged. I think he dropped the price to $1500. Might be able to get it for even a little less.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hmm he said obo, but it will need tired before duck season... id only be using it as duck lease/ running hog dog rig... no mudding or tearing it up!


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*not bad*

Like mentioned if it doesn't smoke adn runs good it should be a pretty good deal, them dang hondas are bullet proof.

If you get it change all the fluids as soon as you get it home both my hondas are bad about getting water in the rear diff but no big deal as it only takes a couple minutes to drain and refill.


----------

